# Overwhelmed and relieved



## Claire_M

Hi, I'm Claire. Me and my husband had a huge falling out and we've been separated for 3 months now and its been so hard to deal with, on an emotional level I am sure everyone understands.

These past two weeks started out as one of the most difficult times in my life yet it turned out be a great week that will stay with me for a long time.

My baby girl, who is 6 months old, came down with meningitis two weeks ago. It was so hard watching her go from being a happy, smiling baby girl to a poor, sweet thing clinging on to life made me feel so helpless, its a horrible feeling not being able to do anything for her. The thought of loosing her was unbearably hard but when it mattered the most, my husband was there comforting me, giving the strength to help her fight through this illness, making sure I was okay and taking care of me while the medical team took care of my baby.

This experience brought us back together; we realized how much we still love and care for each other and how much we took each other for granted. This experience gave us the impetus to work through our issues and to start over. 

Words can't begin to describe how I feel, knowing that my baby girl is alright and knowing that we got a second chance because of this; its a second chance I am not going to take for granted.


----------



## Longingforhome




----------



## YinPrincess

Sounds lovely! I'm a believer that all things happen for a higher purpose. That said, I am truly happy your baby girl is recovering. (I had spinal meningitis in my early twenties and it was hell)!  

I'm so glad to hear that you are your husband are there for each other during a time of need like this, there is obviously something still left between you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shooboomafoo

I hope you both get to live long lives and watch that baby girl grow and bring grandchildren into your home..


----------



## speakingforsomemen

Having a child that sick is brutal. Unless someone has experienced the angst of sitting there with nothing you can do but watch the medical system take over, it is horrible. I am very happy that your child is fine and sounds like it brought you all together, nice story, have a great holiday.


----------



## annagarret

Congratulations, maybe through your deep trial your marriage will be an example to others


----------

